# My other addiction



## Kransky (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

Heres some pics of my reef aquarium.

Niger Trigger _(Odonus niger)_






Clown _(Amphiprion ocellaris ) _in Hammer coral _(Euphyllia ancora)_





Scopas Tang _(Zebrasoma scopas)

_






And an early crappy Full Tank shot (I'll upload a better one later)


----------



## Herpo (Sep 8, 2015)

Makes me want fish again!


----------



## Shotta (Sep 8, 2015)

Beautiful Tank, for some reason i was thinking of a humu humu.. disregard the question lol


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 8, 2015)

Always wanted to do either a saltwater aqurium or a freshwater aqurium with either chichlids or smallish native fish


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 8, 2015)

You have to be committed if you want a marine tank. Initial outlay is big. Not to mention either making your own salt water or buying it. We have a discus tank and you have to do 15 to 20% water changes every three days. That's out of a 680 litre tank. Nice set up Kransky.


----------



## Kransky (Sep 8, 2015)

Freeloader said:


> You have to be committed if you want a marine tank. Initial outlay is big. Not to mention either making your own salt water or buying it. We have a discus tank and you have to do 15 to 20% water changes every three days. That's out of a 680 litre tank. Nice set up Kransky.



Hi Freeloader,

You are right, setup is expensive. but i now have the tank stable and running really well. i do a 200ltr/ ft night water change in my 600ltr tank and everything is going great. Most of my corals were grown from frags (small parts of corals given to me by other hobbyists) Just superglue them to the rockwork and they encrust and grow. Only problem is i need to move the tank in a couple months and that is not fun. Might be the time to do the upgrade to the 1800L x 750D x 600H tank about 800ltr.

Cheers,
Col.

- - - Updated - - -



Shotta said:


> Beautiful Tank, for some reason i was thinking of a humu humu.. disregard the question lol



Humu Picasso Triggers _(Rhinecanthus aculeatus)_ are beautiful fish. I really want a clown trigger though _(Balistoides conspicillum)_

Cheers
Col.


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 8, 2015)

You are doing a good job Col. Tank and fish look good. I have thought about doing a marine tank. Have to master the discus first. Have had eggs then free swimmers but parents keep eating them. A few of mine.


----------



## Shotta (Sep 8, 2015)

yeah ill be getting the picasso in a week or 2 ( i have a 200l fowlr, easier to maintain lol), clown triggers are cool but they can be aggressive when larger


----------



## pirate_reps (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice dude!


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 16, 2015)

Lovely fish


----------



## Kransky (Sep 16, 2015)

hmmmm, i need to move my tank. do i build a new one. Im thinking 1800 x 900 x 600. about 900ltrs 

- - - Updated - - -



Freeloader said:


> You are doing a good job Col. Tank and fish look good. I have thought about doing a marine tank. Have to master the discus first. Have had eggs then free swimmers but parents keep eating them. A few of mine.



Don't plan to breed fish with marine unless you a seriously dedicated. (you will need breeding tanks, phytoplankton cultures etc.) if your marine fish lay eggs the eggs will be food for the other fish/corals. Bangai cardinals are mouth breeders so a bit more success there.


----------



## i_am_snake (Sep 17, 2015)

nice set up bro, may i ask about your little giant clam. Its a tridacna squamosa? Where did you buy it from? I'm just curious as i've assisted in the culture of this species, and its interesting to see their availabilty in australian aquariums. i'll post some pics of my work tank to keep this going...

- - - Updated - - -













Disgusting ipad pics will have to do, i don't have much fish in at the moment. seeing all yours makes me want to stock up again


----------

